# LMC RDTA MOD - Questions



## MunG (30/1/17)

Hi There,

I have a few questions on mech\hybrid mods.
SO I got the LMC RDTA kit with Hybrid and build it to 0.28 with a LG HG2

I cannot complain about the setup, just wow.
I have been rebuilding since the days of subtank mini, so I am not new to
rebuilds and ohms law.

However, with the battery standards we all have these days it can get scary.

I presume my bats are all good, they test good, no heat or anything I can find wrong.

But here is the question.

I was recommended that I run the positive down, is this good or bad ?
I know that polarity wont matter though, just trying to find out as much as I can.

And secondly, what is considered safe builds ? I don't want to go below 0.25
Currently i am running pre build but re wrapped 6 wraps and 3mm ID's

I just don't want to end up venting a battery or worse.

I honestly think that even for a experienced vaper there is not much
info. out there, and the differences with Mech\Hybrids for the beginner
which can and has caused some serious injuries and a bad name for vaping
as we all know the selective media.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

